# British Steam Rail Motors



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm thinking that I have enough Mamod spare parts, an unfinished Tenmille kit to get started on one of these. Will just need a Regner micro boiler and burner to complete the needed supplies.






Scott


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

ahhhh but would it be maroon or chocolate and cream,,,, yummy,,,,


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably Maroon.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
A British "doodlebug" under steam along picturesque lines a wonderful time back in time!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

Why not use a Ruby mech. A good used one will cost less that Mamod parts.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

daveyb said:


> ahhhh but would it be maroon or chocolate and cream,,,, yummy,,,,


Davey,
From what I can see, only one of the railmotors made it into BR days, and even then was taken out of service in 1948, probably before it was ever painted in BR colours.
So, they would only ever be in their respective railway company liveries.
According to one of my books, all of the railmotors in Britain, were built between 1903 and 1911, and all but the one had finished their lives by the mis 1930's.
Of this type, (rigid pattern) there were 134 built by 10 railways, of which the GWR built 97.
Just thought that I would add some detail!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shay Gear Head said:


> Scott,
> 
> Why not use a Ruby mech. A good used one will cost less that Mamod parts.


The Accucraf "Dora" review pointed out it would make an excellent railmotor power unit.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks for the idea, but I have a Mamod that was purchased many years ago for bashing into something. Will use what I have first. If I don't like the old Mamod stuff I'll maybe look at a either a Ruby or Dora motor later. Idea here is to use up what I have in bash boxes first minimizing purchases. Got to clear out those bits and pieces! 

I'll post as I go. Guess this will be my "build thread". 

Scott


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Scott:
Thanks for posting the link to the video...it's great! Beautiful scenery and a fascinating piece of railway equipment make for delightful imagery. Seeing the steam-powered passenger car in motion really brings life to the older black and white photos of our steam dummies from the early 1900s.

I'll be watching for your "build" project!

Neil


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Made a trek into the model train storage "out building" today to dig out the Tenmille kit I bought, ohhhh... about twenty years ago. Its a S.R. Maunsell Brake/3rd Bogie Coach that will provide the chassis for my version. Not going to "nuts and bolts" authenticity to the #93, just making a "what could have been" if Southern had one. So maybe I should go Southern Green to go along with my ASTER Schools. (Yeah, I'm sure that will upset some folks somewhere... heh heh) ;-)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotty_macd/14899601748/

Scott


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

How you going to separate the boiler from the engine as seen in the video?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, let me know if you need any bits and pieces of metals for this. My scrap boxes from my machinist days are still bountiful.

Looking forward to watching this project-maybe see something at the next DH?

Larry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Got the Regner Micro Boiler/Burner set in this past week. Here's a view of the the planned arrangement.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotty_macd/15224075935/in/set-72157646630749380/player/

Scott


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

How would you classify that? 0-4-4? You could pack a huge boiler in there. It would run for a week.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a CoffeePot would help further your model, or an example of how the Australian's approached a Rail Motor;

http://www.prr.org.au/cms//v/CoffeePot/

http://www.comrails.com/cr_locos/p_njab.html

Couple of videos;

Coffeepot Sentinel Steam Powered Railcar Pichi Richi Railway Quorn South Australia
http://vimeo.com/71709928

The Coffee Pot of the Pichi Richi Railway (great history narration)





I cannot remember who but someone made CoffeePot live steam models. One was at the NSS this past July.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

_I cannot remember who but someone made CoffeePot live steam models._

That would be Rishon Locomotive Works, Australia. Really nice chap named Paul Trevaskis.
Also built a live steam Mason Bogie back around 1999-2000, I do not know if he is still operating.

Larry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

An Accucraft Dora would make a fine starting point for the "coffee pot"!!!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

If you have any G1MRA Newsletters handy, take a look at Issue 239, has an article on building a GWR steam motor that may be of interest to you. Let me know if you want to borrow it.


----------

